# Building my first coop......



## TonyQ (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm brand new to this whole chicken thing so I need to build a coop. We just got 6 chicks. I've read online that they should have about 4 square ft per chicken so I was going to build a coop that was 4'x6' but I'm curious if I built one a little bigger, 4'x8' aside from saving me some time and cutting would there be any draw back? Can anything bad happen if they have to much space?


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

Bigger is better in my opinion. You may want to get more. My advice is give them as big a run as you can, if you don't free range, and at least 1 box for 2 birds. Bigger is always better.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been told a minimum of 2sqft per chicken. Bigger is always better. I have about 60sqft on the inside (not counting nesting boxes) and plan to make an outside area of about 250-400sqft.


----------



## TonyQ (Apr 17, 2013)

My wife and I are kind of torn right now on the whole free range thing. I'm probably gonna start out with a large run and make the decision later. It's one thing at a time right now, they are just over a week old. Coop first, then rum, I mean run.......... ;-)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the others, go larger than you need. In the future you may want more . Plus there may be times they flock need to stay inside the coop due to weather.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Run before ruM does help when straight lines are required.


----------

